# Suche folgende Bikes zum Probesitzen



## iCoke (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike. Nun habe ich mir schon ein paar rausgesucht, kann aber ums verrecken keine Händler zum Probesitzen finden. Keiner hat was in der 160mm Region. 

Folgende Räder hab ich mir rausgesucht:

- Lapierre Spicy 316/516 (2011)
- Rose Uncle Jimbo
- YT Noton 2011
(bin ca. 180 groß, suche also jeweils die M Versionen.)

Nunja, falls jemand hier in der Gegend eins der Räder fährt, wäre ich total froh, wenn ich mal Probesitzen dürfte. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus. 

iCoke


----------



## hergie (17. Dezember 2011)

Hey, 

ich kann ein YT Noton 2011 in L anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (20. Dezember 2011)

Danke schon mal für das Angebot, aber ich denke L bringt mir nicht viel? Oder wie groß bist du? Schrittlänge?

Grüße


----------



## hergie (20. Dezember 2011)

Bin 1,83 groß bei einer 93er Schrittlänge


----------



## iCoke (20. Dezember 2011)

Hmm, dann wird's bei mir bestimmt knapp mit einer 84er Schrittlänge.


----------



## jatschek (20. Dezember 2011)

Kleiner Tipp, Rose und YT sind Direktversender. Daher wird es sehr schwer werden ein Testbike bei einem Händler zu finden.


----------



## hergie (20. Dezember 2011)

iCoke schrieb:


> Hmm, dann wird's bei mir bestimmt knapp mit einer 84er Schrittlänge.



Mir ist der L Rahmen beinah noch ein bissichen zu klein, besonders das Sattelrohr, ich hab mir eine andere Stütze zugelegt für den Uphill.


----------



## iCoke (20. Dezember 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, Rose und YT sind Direktversender. Daher wird es sehr schwer werden ein Testbike bei einem Händler zu finden.



Das ist schon klar. Ich suche ja auch freundliche Besitzer dieser Bikes. 
Für das Lapierre finde ich auch keine Händler, die das Spicy da haben, hab bei ca. 10 verschiedenen Lapierre Händlern in der Umgebung angerufen.


----------



## Dutshlander (20. Dezember 2011)

jatschek schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, Rose und YT sind Direktversender. Daher wird es sehr schwer werden ein Testbike bei einem Händler zu finden.


Hi, stimmt nicht ganz, Rose Biketown Werther Straße 44, 46395 Bocholt haben eine große auswahl an Bikes zum anfassen, draufsitzen und rumfahren  Kuckstu schon mal hier:http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/ueber-rose/biketown


----------



## iCoke (20. Dezember 2011)

Ohja, da würde ich liebend gerne mal hinfahren. Aber 350 km einfach, sind zu weit um mal schnell hinzufahren.


----------



## Jockel2 (21. Dezember 2011)

iCoke schrieb:


> Das ist schon klar. Ich suche ja auch freundliche Besitzer dieser Bikes.
> Für das Lapierre finde ich auch keine Händler, die das Spicy da haben, hab bei ca. 10 verschiedenen Lapierre Händlern in der Umgebung angerufen.



Hast Du es mal beim Werner Manschitz in Hetzbach (zwischen Erbach und Beerfelden) probiert? Der betreibt den Bikepark in Beerfelden und hat Lapierre Bikes.

Jockel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iCoke (21. Dezember 2011)

JAU! Endlich! Gestern Gestern angerufen. Morgen schau ich mal vorbei.
Nach dem 15. Telefonat endlich jemand gefunden.


----------



## iCoke (22. Dezember 2011)

Was hab ich nun die Nase voll. Da ruft man schon extra vorher an, steht extra früher im Urlaub auf und fährt 100 km, nur um dann zu hören: "Ich dachte du meinst das Zesty."
Ich glaub ich platz'. 
Sorry, aber das musste jetzt raus.


----------



## rmfausi (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo iCoke,
probiers mal bei Germans in Heidelberg. Er ist zwar eigentlich Stahlrahmenbauer aber verkauft auch Lapierre & Marin Räder.

Wenns nicht wieder zu weit für dich ist.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Levty (22. Dezember 2011)

iCoke schrieb:


> Was hab ich nun die Nase voll. Da ruft man schon extra vorher an, steht extra früher im Urlaub auf und fährt 100 km, nur um dann zu hören: "Ich dachte du meinst das Zesty."
> Ich glaub ich platz'.
> Sorry, aber das musste jetzt raus.


Muaha, das ist hart...
Kann dir aber ein Froggy anbieten


----------



## iCoke (22. Dezember 2011)

Dank für das Angebot und @rmfausi Danke für den Tipp!
Ich werd' jetzt wohl die Suche ein bisschen ausbauen müssen. Hab jetzt Händler gefunden, ca. 100 km einfach. Mal schauen. Vielleicht morgen noch.


----------

